# The Forgotten People



## barryqwalsh (Oct 24, 2016)

“The broadcast essays in this volume were delivered weekly during 1942. Some of them deal with matters of permanent interest while others are dated by passing events. They have represented a serious attempt to clarify my own mind and assist listeners on questions which emerge in the changing currents of war. In a sense, within the acute limits of time and space, they represent a summarized political philosophy to which many thousands have been interested enough to listen and which hundreds of listeners-in have asked me to publish.

“It should perhaps be stated that their preparation and delivery have been a purely voluntary contribution on my part to the solution of contemporary problems. I am indebted to Station 2UE, Sydney, and its associated stations in Victoria and Queensland, for their courtesy in enabling this to be done; and to Messrs Robertson and Mullens Ltd of Melbourne for having published and circulated at their own cost the broadcast “The Forgotten People”, which gives its name to this book.


The Forgotten People - Menzies Virtual Museum


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 27, 2016)

This makes no sense.  The forgotten people are the people who got erased.  Several native tribes belong in that category.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 15, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> This makes no sense.  The forgotten people are the people who got erased.  Several native tribes belong in that category.


Just because some survived, doesn't mean they weren't erased.


----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 15, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> View attachment 95020
> 
> “The broadcast essays in this volume were delivered weekly during 1942. Some of them deal with matters of permanent interest while others are dated by passing events. They have represented a serious attempt to clarify my own mind and assist listeners on questions which emerge in the changing currents of war. In a sense, within the acute limits of time and space, they represent a summarized political philosophy to which many thousands have been interested enough to listen and which hundreds of listeners-in have asked me to publish.
> 
> ...


Have you got an executive summary with bullet points maybe ?!


----------

